# Christmas may never bein 2020



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I am worried about Santa and his elves. I hope he doesn't gas up his sled to early.

Read this link. hahahahaha

https://www.yahoo.com/news/will-christmas-be-cancelled-experts-give-their-predictions-050000296.html

Shop early while you can!!!!!!!!!

Art


----------



## Rwestgate (Jan 29, 2019)

It would not surprise me, thanks for the update


----------

